# Who can sponsor you to become PR?



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Please can anyone tell me who is able to sponsor someone to become a PR and what the process is?

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please can anyone tell me who is able to sponsor someone to become a PR and what the process is?
> 
> Many thanks


You can only be sponsored by family and even that is quite restrictive. Read:- Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family
and go to the links on the page.

Otherwise you must qualifiy under the Skilled Worker Class.


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Auld Yin, that link was very helpful. I will be posting some more questions over the course.


----------

